# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Extraña formación nubosa. Nubes Kelvin-Helmholtz de gran tamaño

## F. Lázaro

Leo en la Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología, la siguiente entrada, cuanto menos curiosa.




> http://www.meteored.com/ram/12320/ex...oviembre-2010/
> 
> *Extraña formación nubosa en Mena, noviembre 2010*
> 
> Ainara Quijada
> Texto del forero Desdeelcorner,  que mandó y compartió estas magnificas fotos
> 
> Villasana de Mena, Valle de Mena. Burgos. 320 msnm
> 
> ...


Al final va a ser verdad algo que escuché decir a una persona, decía que había "nosecuantos" miles tipos de nubes diferentes  :Embarrassment: 

A que al final va a resultar que era cierto y no le creíamos jeje  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Es como las olas.
El viento empuja el agua (nubes) formando esas olas.
Lo veo curioso pero no extraño.

----------


## Luján

bonita representación del "oleaje" intra-troposférico.

Son una formación curiosa y extraña, curiosa por su forma y extraña por la rareza de sus apariciones.

El enlace hacia la wikipedia de la cita es bastante esclarecedor del suceso.

----------

